# Help with a top coat



## Hlb2788 (Dec 6, 2014)

I am trying to do a gift of some painted wall clocks... I painted over a plastic surface with acrylic paint... I figured I could use any spray paint clear coat. I went to Home Depot and bought rust-oleum painters touch 2x ultra cover gloss clear. Says on it that it bonds to plastic. Sprayed the first one and it did bond, but it also made the gray paint ooze yellow........ Needless to say I didn't spray anymore and this one needs to be completely cleaned and repainted. Is there something else I should be using? I just am trying to make it so the acrylic paint (that is already done and painted on 6 clocks) stay hard and not scrape off. Thank you.


----------



## Hlb2788 (Dec 6, 2014)

Was thinking http://www.amazon.com/Krylon-6-Ounce-Crystal-Acrylic-Coating/dp/B001K65K26 but it doesn't day over acrylic.. I don't want the same thing to happen again.


----------

